
Thank Goodness Nukes Are So Expensive and Complicated - jonbaer
https://www.wired.com/2017/03/thank-goodness-nukes-expensive-complicated/
======
Fej
Nukes aren't that complicated, at least not simple gun-type devices. The tough
part of making a crude nuke is getting the fissile material.

------
jankotek
I would expect a bit more in article: missing fissionable materials, South
Africa, Israel, Pakistan, Saudi Arabia, Brazil....

